# 1960's Microcimbali v2.1 restore



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Well seeing as my Enrico rebuild didn't work out, Ithought I'd share the other rebuild I'm working on. A beautiful 1960s microcimbali v2. It's actually in pretty good shape. I'm not sure I even want to paint it. Seals are shot, small amount of scale, old wiring is a mess, boiler is actually in great condition. Here's a few pictures as I go. The old switches are messing with me, they've got four contact points bit strange. The 300 watt element is also giving me some grief as the resistance range is wandering which leads me to believe there's a possible short. I won't know until I try it I guess 🤣.


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

Pleasing to see - I have the Microcimbali which Jimbojohn restored a few years ago & reported on so well here.

For some time I've been planning to open it up to see what the boiler is like inside - yours looks to be in good order? - to decide whether to attempt to anodise it, but hopefully to find that the sacrificial anode which he strapped inside has been doing its job.

I'll watch your progress!


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

bluebeardmcf said:


> Pleasing to see - I have the Microcimbali which Jimbojohn restored a few years ago & reported on so well here.
> 
> For some time I've been planning to open it up to see what the boiler is like inside - yours looks to be in good order? - to decide whether to attempt to anodise it, but hopefully to find that the sacrificial anode which he strapped inside has been doing its job.
> 
> I'll watch your progress!


 I have currently just changed all the wiring yesterday to make sure the element was working and hurrah for me it is 😁. With regards to the boiler it's in such great condition I've decided not to go ahead with the nickel plating or anodisation. This is a very early model I have around 1960, so I'm quite pleased with the condition. I'm currently waiting on a price for powder coating, then I'll get it all back together with new seals. Yesterday was the first time I had the chance to wire it all. I'm also still trying to get the elusive portafilter and drip tray. I'll post more photos soon.


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

Great! I think that the internal problem of aluminium deterioration is the biggest setback with these, so I hope you won't mind me nagging.

Good luck with locating the missing parts -but if not I think that you could use a post-milennium Pavoni portafilter, either by getting the locating fins thickened with some machined welds, or using an additional shim behind the group seal.


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

bluebeardmcf said:


> Great! I think that the internal problem of aluminium deterioration is the biggest setback with these, so I hope you won't mind me nagging.
> 
> Good luck with locating the missing parts -but if not I think that you could use a post-milennium Pavoni portafilter, either by getting the locating fins thickened with some machined welds, or using an additional shim behind the group seal.


 There is a thicker gasket that allows for use of a 51mm pavoni portafilter. It's a good idea but for the price of a pavoni portafilter I could probably put a little bit more to it and get a second machine for spares or repairs. The boiler in the 60s model is in unbelievable condition for its age. I spoke to Jim who reckons these earlier models were possibly better made.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

StevenG91 said:


> I have currently just changed all the wiring yesterday to make sure the element was working and hurrah for me it is 😁. With regards to the boiler it's in such great condition I've decided not to go ahead with the nickel plating or anodisation. This is a very early model I have around 1960, so I'm quite pleased with the condition. I'm currently waiting on a price for powder coating, then I'll get it all back together with new seals. Yesterday was the first time I had the chance to wire it all. I'm also still trying to get the elusive portafilter and drip tray. I'll post more photos soon.


 How did you check the heating element ? Dry ? continuity ? Looking at the element photo (lower right) there appears to be a crack (white curved line)

If it is it will short out / trip when wet. Test with merger ?


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

El carajillo said:


> How did you check the heating element ? Dry ? continuity ? Looking at the element photo (lower right) there appears to be a crack (white curved line)
> 
> If it is it will short out / trip when wet. Test with merger ?


 The patch you speak of is where the metal cover sat. I too was concerned about there being a short in the 300 watt element. I checked the restiance using voltmeter but I was still uncertain so I powered it up with water and ran it through an RCD. Element heated water and RCD did not trip, so success.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Always better to find out before you put it altogether :good:


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

There is a guy on the Facebook "lever fever" group who says on a Microcimbali post

I have special parts for sale send email [email protected]


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

bluebeardmcf said:


> There is a guy on the Facebook "lever fever" group who says on a Microcimbali post
> 
> I have special parts for sale send email [email protected]


 Haha thanks my friend. His name is Enrico Maltoni and he runs the espresso machine museum in Italy. I've tried him already but no joy. Thanks for the thought though!!


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Photos of new wiring of switches and cable. Lower bolts removed from base and base taken apart ready for powder coating next week. I like the original microcimbali metal plate so I'm going to keep that. Rivets of plates hammered out with small screwdriver and hammer. Group/boiler will be polished prior to reassembly. Photo of portafilter is of a 49mm pre millenium portafilter, it fits into microcimbali and basket fits nicely around shower screen however shower screen leaves indention of coffee puck so I've ordered 1.5mm rubber spacers to sit behind group head gasket. Once I've rebuilt I can test it out as im struggling to find original portafilter.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Looking good @StevenG91, nice wiring job....how is that Earth wire connected ? hard to tell from picture...is it a screw or nut ? ....Check for continuity of all the metal casing parts once you've re-sprayed them....paint makes for a good insulator. Well done and keep up the good work.


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Looking good @StevenG91, nice wiring job....how is that Earth wire connected ? hard to tell from picture...is it a screw or nut ? ....Check for continuity of all the metal casing parts once you've re-sprayed them....paint makes for a good insulator. Well done and keep up the good work.


 Thanks @Rumpelstiltskin. I'm no electrician but I've tried my best. The earth is connected with a screw. To be super safe im running it through an RCD cut off plug aswell.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Yeah i can see the screw in pictures further up....and i can see the paint is missing (bare metal) on some of the screw/bolt mount holes...just repeat the same bare-metal-holes when re-painted and you should be good to go.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

A few shakeproof washers can also help ensure electrical continuity.


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Thanks for the input chaps. Do you think the metal pole holding the element requires any insulation like the original?


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Also, got these great vintage clamps for spring compression 😁


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

"Photo of portafilter is of a 49mm pre millenium portafilter, it fits into microcimbali and basket fits nicely around shower screen however shower screen leaves indention of coffee puck so I've ordered 1.5mm rubber spacers to sit behind group head gasket. Once I've rebuilt I can test it out as im struggling to find original portafilter"

--the studs & nuts which hold the shower screen cause a well in the puck with the portafilter I have, which I believe is the original - I've tried taking the dose right down to 10g but it still happens, so I dose at 14g & accept the ugliness for now. I wonder whether it is feasible to remove the studs and use screws? It may well be that the solution you have come up with is best -my 52mm Pavoni portafilter also fits but needs more height to form a seal - I am thinking I will try to obtain a thicker gasket, but please keep us posted!


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

bluebeardmcf said:


> "Photo of portafilter is of a 49mm pre millenium portafilter, it fits into microcimbali and basket fits nicely around shower screen however shower screen leaves indention of coffee puck so I've ordered 1.5mm rubber spacers to sit behind group head gasket. Once I've rebuilt I can test it out as im struggling to find original portafilter"
> 
> --the studs & nuts which hold the shower screen cause a well in the puck with the portafilter I have, which I believe is the original - I've tried taking the dose right down to 10g but it still happens, so I dose at 14g & accept the ugliness for now. I wonder whether it is feasible to remove the studs and use screws? It may well be that the solution you have come up with is best -my 52mm Pavoni portafilter also fits but needs more height to form a seal - I am thinking I will try to obtain a thicker gasket, but please keep us posted!
> 
> View attachment 48216





bluebeardmcf said:


> "Photo of portafilter is of a 49mm pre millenium portafilter, it fits into microcimbali and basket fits nicely around shower screen however shower screen leaves indention of coffee puck so I've ordered 1.5mm rubber spacers to sit behind group head gasket. Once I've rebuilt I can test it out as im struggling to find original portafilter"
> 
> --the studs & nuts which hold the shower screen cause a well in the puck with the portafilter I have, which I believe is the original - I've tried taking the dose right down to 10g but it still happens, so I dose at 14g & accept the ugliness for now. I wonder whether it is feasible to remove the studs and use screws? It may well be that the solution you have come up with is best -my 52mm Pavoni portafilter also fits but needs more height to form a seal - I am thinking I will try to obtain a thicker gasket, but please keep us posted!
> 
> View attachment 48216


 Who knows if the 49mm will seal or not. I won't be able to test out my theory for a couple of weeks. One of the guys on the forum has also suggested trying a zacconi or elektra portafilter which I might end up doing if my idea doesnt work out. The 49mm even with spacers might be a fail but he who dares wins!


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

If all goes to plan I'll find out later, I'm going to cut a couple of washers from some thick epdm sheet I have in the shed. Not sure it's food-safe...

The post millennium Pavoni portafilter doesn't have as much meat either vertically or diametrically (is that the right word?) as the original one as you can see here, so it could need to be checked for wear every so often. This may be one of my best selfies.


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

bluebeardmcf said:


> If all goes to plan I'll find out later, I'm going to cut a couple of washers from some thick epdm sheet I have in the shed. Not sure it's food-safe...
> 
> The post millennium Pavoni portafilter doesn't have as much meat either vertically or diametrically (is that the right word?) as the original one as you can see here, so it could need to be checked for wear every so often. This may be one of my best selfies.
> 
> ...


 Reminds me of a clip from Scottish TV show still game 😂


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

I have some catching up to do, never heard of that before. I see there are lots of episodes on YouTube so I'll check it out.

My experiment worked with 2 fair espressos through the bottomless Pavoni - not perfect because the 2nd gasket needs to be a little bit thicker than what I've made & I'm getting water leaking at the handle, but I'm onto a winner because it's already better coffee than through the original portafilter.


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

bluebeardmcf said:


> I have some catching up to do, never heard of that before. I see there are lots of episodes on YouTube so I'll check it out.
> 
> My experiment worked with 2 fair espressos through the bottomless Pavoni - not perfect because the 2nd gasket needs to be a little bit thicker than what I've made & I'm getting water leaking at the handle, but I'm onto a winner because it's already better coffee than through the original portafilter.


 Brilliant!! How thick was each gasket? Mines is a premil portafilter so let's see what success I'll have 🙈


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

Rough measurements (using a Vernier, but the faces of the tabs aren't square) seem to indicate a 3.5mm height difference. The gasket I trimmed to fit was only about 3mm & fits over the original one, wide enough to fit to the walls of the locking chamber - 70mm outer, 50mm inner diameter.

I haven't been able to find anything ready made, so I'll likely buy a sheet of silicone (about £6 online) and cut my own again. I think 4mm thickness would do the job, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

bluebeardmcf said:


> Rough measurements (using a Vernier, but the faces of the tabs aren't square) seem to indicate a 3.5mm height difference. The gasket I trimmed to fit was only about 3mm & fits over the original one, wide enough to fit to the walls of the locking chamber - 70mm outer, 50mm inner diameter.
> 
> I haven't been able to find anything ready made, so I'll likely buy a sheet of silicone (about £6 online) and cut my own again. I think 4mm thickness would do the job, I'll let you know how it goes.


 Definetly let me know. I. Probably won't get the chance to put my microcimbsli back together fir a couple of weeks but when it's done I'll post some updates on here.


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

So, I've added two 1.5mm rubber flat Gaskets underneath GH gasket. This seems to allow me to lock in a 49mm premil portafilter quite easily. The test will be seeing if it holds under pressure. I've also bought some nickel plated carbon steel binding screw posts to replace the old lever pins and circlips

















/monthly_2020_11/VID_20201119_135131.mp4.f4be3ade6d27a2272911730fc4a7d03f.mp4" type="video/mp4">
View attachment VID_20201119_135131.mp4


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

This was looking good with 3 cutaways to allow for the screws which hold the group together, but I ignored those drips which I could see...


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

bluebeardmcf said:


> This was looking good with 3 cutaways to allow for the screws which hold the group together, but I ignored those drips which I could see...


 It's nearly perfect 👌 until the blow out at the end 😂. Ps love the beard


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

😁 These are looking great


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Awww man that's spankin.....good call on the colour change....it's wicked 😎....can't wait to see the finished item.


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

That is a lovely colour, & I'm glad you appreciate my beard. Now I've touched up my roots it's back to proper strength.






Thanks for the tip on simpler placement of an additional gasket - this is better coffee than I was able to make with the original portafilter. I'm really getting to like this machine at last.

As you'll see in this slideshow I've removed the rubber trim on the base, after I realised it was holding spillage. I'm not sure whether to replace it with an additional liberal smear of silicone or simply to use a rubber mat.


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

> 50 minutes ago, bluebeardmcf said:
> 
> That is a lovely colour, & I'm glad you appreciate my beard. Now I've touched up my roots it's back to proper strength.


 That pour from the bottomless portafilter is looking great!! How are the shots tasting? you could always change the original rubber for Universal car trim seal. It comes in different sizes and thicknesses and is relatively cheap and easy to fit. Might give a better seal. This is just an example but have a wee Google on fleabay.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Universal-Car-Rubber-U-Edge-Trim-Van-Truck-Boat-Door-Bonnet-Boot-Seal-Edging-Fix-/222616194134?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292

I had also thought about drilling holes through the base and adding screws with rubber feet. My zacconi base uses these and the stability is great.


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

Cheers! I've had one shot of 3 so far which was excellent, the other two were good though one possibly a little bit overheated (I'm thinking to add a PID ... don't want to hijack your thread!). There is a clarity of flavour and I don't notice anything from the aluminium boiler, which I did with my Gaggia Classic.


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

That's a wrap folks, here she is my newly restored microcimbali version 2.1

* custom paint
* fully renewed and replaced wiring
* all Gaskets changed
* new lever pins
* General cleaning and polishing

Fully powers up and firing on all cylinders
Just waiting on portafilter to make a tasty shot 😁


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Looks fantastic. Great paint job. I bet you can't wait for that portafilter to arrive 😀


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Jollybean said:


> Looks fantastic. Great paint job. I bet you can't wait for that portafilter to arrive 😀


 Aw you have no idea 😂!!!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm speechless 👏


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> I'm speechless 👏


 Thanks mate!! I enjoyed doing this.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Just showing missus as that wicked colour got her attention....her words were "mmmm" n a big grin; she thought it was the original colour; was going to show her when the notification/s popped up and i got sidetracked lol....i shall goto page 1 now and show her.

Dude you need to have this as your profile picture...however YMMV.


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Just showing missus as that wicked colour got her attention....her words were "mmmm" n a big grin; she thought it was the original colour; was going to show her when the notification/s popped up and i got sidetracked lol....i shall goto page 1 now and show her.
> 
> Dude you need to have this as your profile picture...however YMMV.


 Thanks! The photos don't do the colour justice! This was really easy to tear down and luckily the boiler was in great condition. I've tried my best with the electrics. My electrical knowledge is extremely poor and I'd like to learn more about electrics and wiring for a safety perspective and for future projects.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Just shown her...she agrees it's miles better...she also said "oow look someone else with a "blue crimping thingy"" ...i think she's saying i'm forever crimping wires lol :classic_rolleyes:


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

That looks amazing.


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

allikat said:


> That looks amazing.


 Thanks man 😊. It turned out better than expected.


----------



## Cafe675 (Jun 22, 2015)

it looks beautiful, very good work! What products do you use to clean chrome? The colour of the paint is a good choice, I love it


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

Excellent result! Are you trying it out with a Pavoni portafilter? I get better results with mine than with the original, but perhaps it's that I'm more used to that.


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

bluebeardmcf said:


> Excellent result! Are you trying it out with a Pavoni portafilter? I get better results with mine than with the original, but perhaps it's that I'm more used to that.


 I tried to make the 49mm portafilter work but all I ended up with was a coffee explosion so I have a 51mm coming courtesy of another forum member to try.


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Cafe675 said:


> it looks beautiful, very good work! What products do you use to clean chrome? The colour of the paint is a good choice, I love it


 The body is polished aluminium. I used fine steel wool to remove scratches/tarnish and a good metal polish (the name will come to me)


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Autosol ????


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Not the best shot but its working. 51mm pavoni portafilter with breville 51mm basket and some spacers under GH filter, grind needs refining

/monthly_2020_12/VID-20201211-131858.MP4.eeddfdfa3df2f6cf2f645c459541a72d.MP4" type="video/mp4">
View attachment VID-20201211-131858.MP4


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Love the towel, the "just in case this F's up" mentality.

Why Breville basket rather that Pavoni? Is it just availability, or does it aid the fit?


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

AndyDClements said:


> Love the towel, the "just in case this F's up" mentality.
> 
> Why Breville basket rather that Pavoni? Is it just availability, or does it aid the fit?


 The breville basket has a flat edge in comparison to the pavoni basket and allows for a better seal with the flat GH gasket (only costs about 4 quid too). The diameter of the GH seal is 5.7mm, with a total of 3.8mm in spacers behind it. The breville basket is a much better fit and has a good head space in comparison to the pavoni basket.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks for the insight, as at some point in the future I may decide to restore one of these.


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

AndyDClements said:


> Thanks for the insight, as at some point in the future I may decide to restore one of these.


 What version are you looking at restoring?


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm tempted by the earlier ones (1.0-2.0 versions) with 8 bolt arrangement for the glass, for no reason other than aesthetics. I wouldn't rule out 2.1v either, just not taken by the 3.0v with the painted boiler.


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks for your advice @StephenG91 -I'm now using .3mm less gasket material than you, with a Pavoni style basket (IMS).

So far, very good indeed!


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

bluebeardmcf said:


> Thanks for your advice @StephenG91 -I'm now using .3mm less gasket material than you, with a Pavoni style basket (IMS).
> 
> So far, very good indeed!


 Great news mate. I've no leaks at all but I'm really struggling to dual it in and get some crema 😑. Persevering, hopefully it will pay off.


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

That's what I found with the standard portafilter and the flat-top basket which came with it (-not as many holes as Pavoni baskets). This is a 3 week old roast, but I still got a couple of respectable shots yesterday. The 2nd was better, but the phone fell over 🤩


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

As i just said in my new post in the machines/grinders/accessories section: I've been amused that after all the concern I've had & read about perfect pucks, in spite of the nuts in the Liberty's grouphead ripping up the puck I've had some lovely coffees.

Messy though... Does anyone know whether it would be safe to commit sacrilegious butchery and drill & tap the group so that I could screw the screen in?


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

bluebeardmcf said:


> As i just said in my new post in the machines/grinders/accessories section: I've been amused that after all the concern I've had & read about perfect pucks, in spite of the nuts in the Liberty's grouphead ripping up the puck I've had some lovely coffees.
> 
> Messy though... Does anyone know whether it would be safe to commit sacrilegious butchery and drill & tap the group so that I could screw the screen in?
> 
> View attachment 49906


 I've had no where near as much success as this. This looks smashing. I'm going to need to persevere and try 100 shots 😂. It's bloody tough to dial in @bluebeardmcf. You've done well 👏👏. I had the same issue with regards to the puck. I definitely have wondered about a different shower screen.


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

Cheers - I'm doing about 20 seconds pre-infusion, then pulling the lever again for a couple of mini-Felinis shortly after it starts dripping, about another 10 seconds. I tend to pull the lever again just before the piston bottoms, seems to need a couple of these for 16gms in and about 30 out.


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

Stainless steel mesh disc cut from https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/153822206283

& laid on top after tamping. A lot less mess!


----------

